# Rave Fudge Is Not Available - Any Similar Suggestions



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Me and my girlfriend were big fans of the Rave Fudge coffee beans but they dont seem to have that particular on for sale any more. Can anyone suggest something similar or even better that tastes great with latte coffee drinks. Many thanks folks


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Rave's Columbian Suarez is pretty close imo


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> Rave's Columbian Suarez is pretty close imo


Many thanks for the info Jacko ill try a bag of these beans with my next order


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@ShortShots might be able to offer a thought on an alternative to Fudge if Suarez not your thing

John


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

half the fun is trying to find something, you'll get a lot out of searching.

give this a go to look a lots of different roasters at the same time.

I've filtered based on sweet nutty choco

http://coffeediff.co.uk/coffee-grid-view?decaf=decaf-exclude&roast=|MEDIUM_LIGHT|LIGHT|MEDIUM|EXTRA_LIGHT|&flavour=|NUTTY|PEANUTS|HAZELNUT|ALMOND|COCOA|CHOCOLATE|DARK_CHOCOLATE|BROWN_SUGAR|MOLASSES|MAPLE_SYRUP|CARAMELIZED|HONEY|&


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

johnealey said:


> @ShortShots might be able to offer a thought on an alternative to Fudge if Suarez not your thing
> 
> John


Thanks for your suggestion.



Phobic said:


> half the fun is trying to find something, you'll get a lot out of searching.
> 
> give this a go to look a lots of different roasters at the same time.
> 
> ...


That tool is very handy indeed many thanks for posting the link. At the moment im not really familiar with tasting notes although i do read them when buying from the roasters. We have tried a few different ones from Rave but so far Fudge and Signature was out favourite. When we order again i will try a few different small bags to try. Many thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Heads up folks, fudge will be back on the shelves this Thursday!


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Heads up folks, fudge will be back on the shelves this Thursday!


Your spot on coffeechap. Thanks for sharing the inside information. I also ordered some Columbian Suarez as per Jacko's suggestion. Many thanks folks happy days


----------

